# Wolfsbarsch-Angeln südlich Den Helder- Material?



## olaft64 (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

es ist zwar noch ein bisschen hin, aber nachdem wir das Ferienhaus Mitte Mai im Bungalowpark Höhe Egmond aan Zee gebucht haben, stellt sich im Rahmen der Vorfreude die Frage nach dem mitzunehmenden Equipment...

Da es in erster Linie Familienurlaub sein soll, wird es ein wenig Spinnen von den Buhnen sein, zu der Zeit wird hoffentlich der Wolfsbarsch vertreten sein. 

Insofern folgende Idee: 
- meine Daiwa Lexa 2500 mit 7kg Geflochtene (Stroft). Rolle soll ja salzwasserfest und -dicht sein. Alternativ gibt es 3 und 4000er Rarenium mit 7 bzw. 9kg Stroft

Dazu eine 2,70m Rute. Alternativen: 
- Shimano Speedmaster BX H 20-50g
- Uli Beyer Baitjigger H 20-75 g oder 
- Sportex Black Pearl 20g (angegeben mit 16-30g, schafft aber ggf. auch 40g). Vermutlich aber für Wolfsbarsch zu schwach?!

Denke vor allem an schlanke Wobbler, würde aber auch Gummis mitnehmen wollen (Ködergewichte 18-ca. 40g).

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir mit Euren Erfahrungen weiterhelfen könnt. Danke!

Gruß Olaf


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Angeln südlich Den Helder- Material?*

Olaf, es ist ja nicht unbedingt gerne gesehen aber wenn Du Wolfsbarsch.com mal in die Adresszeile Deines Browsers eingibst, findest Du alles was Du suchst. Evtl schreibt der Betreiber Rob hier ja auch noch eine Antwort (ist hier auch angemeldet), aber da kannste schon mal stöbern, wenn Du möchtest.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Angeln südlich Den Helder- Material?*



> Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir mit Euren Erfahrungen weiterhelfen könnt. Danke!


Bezüglich Angeln kann ich bei der "Location" nicht mit Erfahrungen dienen, aber da ich schon öfters dort war, eine andere Information von mir.
Ist dir klar, dass es das Schwimmbad von Amsterdam ist, soll heißen in der Saison bei schönem Wetter, vorwiegend am Wochenende, tummeln sich dort 50000 Adamer!
Im Zusammenhang mit der Strandpromenade, hat das was von Kirmes dort.
Ich habe dort auch schon mal am WE eine Stunde im Stau gestanden, um überhaupt zum Strand zu kommen.
Eine Chance auf Angeln hast du dann nur, zwischen 5- 8 Uhr morgends und eventuell am Abend, b.z.w.bei schlechtem Wetter.
Ich will dir keinesfalls deinen Urlaub vermiesen, aber dennoch solltest du dies in Betracht ziehen!

Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Angeln südlich Den Helder- Material?*

Aber die super mole von Ijmuiden ist auch nicht soooooo weit weg. Wäre ne Ausweichalternative.


----------



## olaft64 (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo Jürgen,  

die genannten Zeiten schrecken mich nicht- es ist, wie geschrieben,  Familenurlaub und Angeln insofern Prio 3 oder so...

@ gpsjunkie
Wolfsbarsch.com habe ich schon gefunden,  Wasser über 12 Grad als Voraussetzung etc. Von da kommt auch die Idee mit 2,70 m Rute und den WGen- dachte,  es hätte vielleicht jemand diese Ruten mal dort am Wasser gehabt. Gab nur keine Aussage zu Rolle und Schnur (oder ich habe es überlesen).

Gruß Olaf


----------



## volkerm (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Angeln südlich Den Helder- Material?*

Bei den Rutenlängen würde ich eher gegen 3,30 tendieren- zumindest ich werde das am Atlantik so machen. Bringt m.E. Wurfweite.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Angeln südlich Den Helder- Material?*

Hallo Olav,

ich würde als Alternative zur Spinne auch eine kräftige Karpfenrute mitnehmen. Wenn die Wölfe nichts künstliches wollen, so lassen sie sich auch gut mit einer Posenmontage und Seeringlern überlisten.


----------



## olaft64 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Angeln südlich Den Helder- Material?*

Hallo Jürgen,

 das würde ich sehr gern- aber es wird leider keinen Ansitz mit vorherigem Ködergraben geben- wobei, vielleicht mit Begeisterung der 5jährigen Tochter....:vik:

 Geht nur darum, ein bisschen die Angelrute zu schwingen abends und morgens- wenn man schon mal ans Meer kommt. Und deshalb auch nur bekanntes/ bestehendes Material. 

 Ansonsten ist Ausflug und Schwimmbad etc. "befohlen"... 

 Gruß Olaf


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Angeln südlich Den Helder- Material?*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> *das würde ich sehr gern- aber es wird leider keinen Ansitz mit vorherigem Ködergraben geben- wobei, vielleicht mit Begeisterung der 5jährigen Tochter....:vik:*
> 
> ...


 

Mit dem selbst buddeln wäre ich vorsichtig. Da haben die Käseländner eigene Vorschriften.


----------



## olaft64 (18. Januar 2014)

Es darf wohl geschehen mit (Zee)Vispas- sonst nicht. Aber wie gesagt,  es ist leider nur eine Rand-Aktivität...

Gruß Olaf


----------

